# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  معاهد الصحية بالدمام للبنات

## aya2006

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


بغيت استفسر عن مكان معهد التنمية العربي  للطالبات باالدمام 

ومعهد السباعي للبنات باالدمام 

أثنينهم معاهد صحية للتمريض أبي أسجل بهم بس ماادل وين هم لوسمحتو اللي يدل يحط وين علشان لايطوفني التسجيل 

وسلامتكم  :embarrest:  

صح أنتو سريعين باالرد ماشاء الله عليكم تبردو القلب لمن تردو بسرعة غير المنتديات الثانية وماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  عشان لاأحسدكم مع اني ماني حسودة :cool:

----------


## awh

معهد السباعي بالدمام هاتف/8334754/8340847/8353047
شارع المزارع بالقرب من المستشفى المركزي

لست متأكدا ان كان الموقع للبنات او للأولاد
اتصلي بهم كي تتأكدي

----------


## awh

اختي الكريمة هذا هو الموقع الالكتروني لمعهد التنمية العربي 
http://www.adi-sa.com/arabic/arab.htm

ومن خلال الموقع تستطين ان تري ان المركز الرئيسي للمعهد في الخبر شارع الملك عبدالعزيز مبنى (اعتقد الخزين)
ت-8893100

ارجو اني افتدك

سلامي

----------


## بيسان

السلام خيتو عطيني نبد عنهم ذولا حق ادبي وعلمي لو بس حق علمي وشكلهم بمني فبكم 

ومشكوووووووره

----------


## aya2006

يووووووووو أقول ليكم وين؟؟؟

ادري بالأرقام ومعاي المواقع حقهم بس أبي وين هم بأي أرض من أرض الله الواسعة باالدمام 


أختي بيسان المعاهد للعلمي والادبي والأسعار من45ألف ليما50ألف 


أبي ادل المعهدين ذولي وين باالدمام باالضبط؟

صح اختي بيسان شوفي جريدة اليوم وكمان المبوبة فيهم عن هااالمعهدين

----------


## aya2006

يعطيك العافية أقول لأبويي وأشوف كان  يفهم اللي بيوديني

----------


## aya2006

حبيت أقول لج يابيسان أن الأثنين هم باالقرب من المستشفى المركزي 

والادبي الظاهر مثل ماسمعتمن بنت عمتي أن بس ب25ألف والله حركات رخيص

روحي سجلي بسرعة

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

*هلا وغلا..*
*معهد التنميه ..وبالوصف الدقيق..*
*مقابل البوابه الغربيه للمستشفى المركزي بالدمام*
*ومقابل الكليه الصحيه بالدمام*
*.................*
*نصيحه لوجه الله...*
*لاتفكري تسجلي في معهد التنميه لأنه قرف..السباعي أحسن..*
*بس اذا حبيتي تشوفي ..روحي معهد التنميه بس شوفيه من برى وأحكمي..*
*واذا قلت شي غلط تعالي ليي وسوي اللي تبغيه..*


*بالتوفيق*


*وعلى فكره تدريس السباعي أرقى وأحسن ..بحيث أن الواحد يتشجع يدرس.*

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيتووو

اني سجلت امس في الفيصل وانشاااااااااء الله اسبوع الجاي اختبااااار القبول واحس نسبتي اوكي تنقبل في الجامعات

----------


## aya2006

يووووووووووووووو


والله خسارة سجلت باالتنمية صح قرف من برى لكن دراسة العلاج الطبيعي هم الوحيدين اللي يبون ادبي 

دراستي راح تكون3سنوات سنتين دراسة وكمان ادرس مواد علمية وكمان أدرس أنجليزي الله يوفق للجميع

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

هلا وغلا 
aya2006
طبعا" مو أني ريم الفلاااا
اني ختها بس لان ابغى اسجل والله تخرجت العام
ولا طلع ليي شي والله قعدة البيت زهك و طفش وملل
ابغى أعرف يعني الدراسه كلها 45 الف لو 50 الف
لو للسنه الوحده هالمبلغ دا
وكيفية الدفع كااااش لو عادي
أقساااااط
الا يعرف يقول ليي

ومشكوووورين لتجاوبكم مقدما"
بسرعه بلييييييييز

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*أنـــــــي قسـم علمـــــــي*
*وأبغى أدرس تمريض* 
*لو يعني شي مقارب للتمريض*
*وكم سنه الدراسه وكل التفاصيل*
*الا تعرفوها عن هالمعهدين*
*في التمريض لو الشغلات الا*
*زيه*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*أف للحين ماحد رد عليي*
*والله ما توقعت* 
*بس بعد أنتظر منكم الرد*
*بليـــــــــــز*
*وباكون شاكره لكم*

----------


## aya2006

هلا كيفك اخبارك 


أي الدفع لكل السنوات روحي الحقي ماأبي اقعد مع بنات مومن مذهبي 


ال50الف سهلة باالتقسط والله وناسة وكاني بدور المستشفى علشان احلل وكل شي وارسل لهم الفلوس 


ترى في انجليزي بعد اللي يبي يسجل

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*مشكوووووووووره  مشكووووووووووره*
*خيتووووو على الخدمه يسلمووووو* 
*غنااااتي*

----------


## aya2006

هلا والله عيوني ولوتبي أي شي حاظرين للطيبين اني اليوم رحت وحللت وخلصت كل شي باللياقة البدنية وبعد10أيام اخلص وأشوف متي ابتدي دراسة

----------


## فتاة الثلج

ياشباب اللحين هذا السباعي ابتداء التسجيل


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومتى ينتهي التسجيل

----------


## ام باسم

معهد التنميه العربي 
ماانصحش فيه درست فيه سنه وماكملت 
دراسه زي الزفت 
وتأخر بالمناهج 
شاطرين كل اربعه يسوي لش حفلات ورحلات وحركاااات وكله ع الفاضي 

ماعجبني بالمره 
وهو للتخصصين علمي وادبي بس المجال الادبي مجال تخصصها (مساعد صحي بس )
اما العلمي تمريض


بس انتين يمكن ترتاحي فيه 

بالتوفيق

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
يعني معهد السباعي كويسه دراسته وموضمونه ؟
بليز ردو بسرعه
تحياتي

----------


## a7la janah

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم عاساكم بخير
حبايبي ابي منك خدمه ارجووووكم ساعدوني انا من صفوى
انا توني متخرجه السنه دي الي راحت انا ادبي ونسبتي زفت والقدرات 66 والتحصيلي 
وابي ادخل اي شي اسمه معهد صحي اي شي 
اقدر ادخل ؟؟؟!!
وعادي حتى لو على حسابي مافي مشكله اهم شي ادرس شي في مستشفى

ونفسي في علاج طبيعي او مساعدة طبيب اسنان المهم ايكون في الشرقيه مو برا 

امنظر ردودكم تقفوووون لاتخيبوووون املي

----------

